# Wo Spiele ab 18 bestellen?



## FreaksLikeMe (25. Oktober 2011)

Hey,

da in letzter Zeit immer mehr Spiele rauskommen die mich interessieren, welche ab 18 sind, wollte ich euch mal fragen ob ihr einen Shop kennt wo man sich nur einmalig Ausweisen muss*.
Keine Sorge ich bin 18, aber als berufstätiger Mensch bin ich zu den mekrwürdigen Zeiten in dem die DHL/Hermes (what ever) Menschen kommen nie da. Und ich hab keine Lust Abends nochmal zur Post zufahren ob das Paket abzuholen.

*Also einmal eine Kopie des Ausweises dahin schicken oder das wars. Ohne Kontrolle bei der Paket Übergabe.

Danke


----------



## fctriesel (25. Oktober 2011)

Ohne "Kontrolle" bei der Paketübergabe ist nicht möglich da diese eigenhändig übergeben werden müssen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Oktober 2011)

Gibtes keinen Dealer der dir das bestellt im Ort?


----------



## mmayr (25. Oktober 2011)

Gamesonly.at

Musste mich noch nie ausweisen! Ist das in Österreich anders?


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (25. Oktober 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Gibtes keinen Dealer der dir das bestellt im Ort?


 nö die müssen ja auch arbeiten


----------



## N8Mensch2 (25. Oktober 2011)

Habe auch aus Deutschland bei PC Spiele USK frei und unzensiert bei GamesOnly.at kaufen - dem uncut Gameshop bestellt und 



Spoiler



weder Altersnachweis noch Ausweiskontrolle


 - soweit ich mich erinnern kann. Schönes X- Men:Volverine, Saboteur, Protoype, Just Cause2 & CoD5 Paket geschnürt und dank 3+1-Aktion sowie weekenddeal war der Preis ok


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Oktober 2011)

Ich meinte einen Händler im Ort der es bestellt und du es ohne Probleme abholen könntest. Einen Versuch wäre es wert


----------



## Veriquitas (25. Oktober 2011)

mmayr schrieb:


> Gamesonly.at
> 
> Musste mich noch nie ausweisen! Ist das in Österreich anders?


 
Gameware ist aber besser von den Preisen, warum das mit dem Ausweis so ist kann ich dir nicht sagen.


----------



## DarkMo (25. Oktober 2011)

dann sag eher vendor un ned dealer kaktus ^^
aber das wäre auch meine erste idee gewesen. einfach ma in den laden gehen? ><


----------



## Superwip (26. Oktober 2011)

> Musste mich noch nie ausweisen! Ist das in Österreich anders?


 
Das ist so eine komische deutsche Eigenheit


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (26. Oktober 2011)

Einen Händler vor Ort gibt es eigentlich nicht. 
Aber auf dem Rückweg von der Arbeit (wobei da kommts auch wieder drauf an wo ich eingesetzt werde -.-), fahre ich an einem GameStop vorbei, aber die Preise sind da ja ziemlich hoch.
Ich probier es mal bei gamesonly.at und wenn es nicht klappt muss ich wohl oder übel zu Gamestop


----------



## Falcon (28. Oktober 2011)

Wenn Du keine Probleme mit Englischen Spielen hast, bestell aus England.

amazon.co.uk
thehut.com
zavvi.com
play.com
sendit.com

Nachteil: Bis auf Amazon.co.uk die eigentlich so gut wie immer aus dem deutschen Warenlager versenden, sitzen die anderen alle auf Jersey... Der Versand dauert dann schonmal eine Woche+.



fctriesel schrieb:


> Ohne "Kontrolle" bei der Paketübergabe ist nicht möglich da diese eigenhändig übergeben werden müssen.


 
Bei Englischen Versendern kein Problem... Auch einige AT Shops zicken da nicht so rum. Am schlimmsten ist ja eindeutig Amazon, die 'ne 5€ Pauschale haben wollen... Aber auch klassische Import-Händler wie Okaysoft.de verlangen eine extra Gebühr für Eigenhändig...


----------

